# iBooks immediately closes



## Raylud (Dec 1, 2014)

When iBooks icon is pressed, the program opens briefly then shuts down. This is on an iPad 3 running iOS 8.1.1
As iBooks is now part of the system, it doesn't appear to be able to be deleted and reinstalled separately. I have done research elsewhere, and have come across other people having the same problem, but no solutions have been workable.

Any ideas would be appreciated.


----------

